# filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??



## amselmeister (6. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Freunde

Ich habe für meinen kleinen Teich einen Ubbink Fertig Filter und davor ein selbstgebauten Vorfilter.

Meine frage bezieht sich auf den Ubbink filter. Da drin ist ja erst die Matte und da drunter der Sack mit den Zeolithsteinen. 

Ich habe die beiden Medien das zweite Jahr nun drin. Sollte man die filtermatte und das Zeolith nächstes Frühjahr erneuern? Oder wie hält man das damit?


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Wenn die Filtermatte sich nicht auflöst besteht eigentlich kein Grund für eine Erneuerung - es sei denn du willst mal mit anderen Durchlässigkeiten experimentieren.
Zeolith (wenn man es schon verwenden will - ich hab da keinen Bedarf) kann man regenerieren - schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23764/?q=zeolith+regenerieren

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Warum kein bedarf? hast du das anders? Ich meine es war beim Filter bei und ich denke bei dem Aufbau wird das so seinen Sinn haben daher wollte ich es wieder rein machen.

Also wenn ich den Link so lese verstehe ich das aber so das man es zwar machen kann aber nie weiß ob das dann noch gut ist oder nicht.
Ich meine teuer ist es ja meine ich nicht oder? 
Also spricht denn was gegen die erneuerung oder gibt es da eine faustformel zur länge der Nutzung?


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Weil es in Punkto Besiedlungsfläche bessere Medien als Zeolith gibt, die auch mit nur wenigen Litern Platzbedarf auskommen - z.B. CrystalMax oder Glafoam (um mal bei Naturprodukten zu bleiben

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Aber ich dachte Zeolith ist eine art Reinigungsmittel wenn man so will und keine Besiedlungsfläche.
Also ist dass das selbe wie __ HEL-X?

Was also kann ich besser in den Sack machen als Zeolith? (was auch nicht unbedingt teurer sein muss)


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Zeolith soll als Ionentauscher zum Ammoniakabbau wirken und als Besiedlungsfläche.
Wieviel Platz hast du zur Verfügung - mit 10 Litern __ Hel-X brauchst nicht erst anfangen - bei CrystalMax dürften für dein Teichvolumen dagegegn schon 5 Liter reichen


----------



## amselmeister (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

boar kann ich gar nicht sagen in Litern. Laut Internet hat das Teil 25 Liter gesammt. Und ich nehme an mehr als 5 macht der Zeolithteil nicht aus. 
Aber 45€ für 10 Liter eimer ist schon üppig finde ich.

wie oft muss man das denn tauschen oder wie läuft das bei dem Zeug.

Wegen der Filtermatte. Nein auseinander fällt die nicht aber die ist da wo das wasser reinläuft schon ganz schwarz.


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.kois.de/Superfish-CrystalMax-10-Liter-Filtermedium

Ich hab 20 Liter davon die 3-te Saison im Einsatz - wird einfach abgekärchert und fertig - einen Schwund etc. konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: filtermatte und Zeolith wechseln ??*

Alles klar

Und das ist viel besser als die Steine?


----------



## amselmeister (29. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich nehme mal mein altes Thema wieder.
Ich habe ja den Filter 2014 weiter so betrieben und mir bislang keine Gedanken mehr gemacht, Nun mache ich die sachen so langsam alle wieder fertig und stehe vor der selben frage. Was ist mit diesen Bio Steinen. So nennt Ubbink diese.
Aber was genau das ist , weiß ich nicht und ich weiß auch immer noch nicht was das beste Medium ist um diese Bio Steine zu ersetzen.

Tja ich überlege entweder diese Bio Steine zu reinigen oder mir einfach neues Zelolioth zu kaufen, oder halt was ganz anderes


----------

